# passage of Title



## nanelena

Cum se traduce passage of Title? 
Cumva se traduce, transfer titlu de propietate?


----------



## farscape

Da, așa este, transferarea titlului de proprietate de la vânzător la cumpărător, dacă contextul (care nu e specificat aici  ) definește o tranzacție financiară.

În legislația americană există termenul de "title" care definește o secțiune importantă dintr-o lege sau pachet de legi. De exemplu CFR Title 47 urmat de o serie de sub- secțiuni denumite Partsxx definește sistemul de reglementări federale ale FCC (Federal Communication Commission) organul federal care reglementează telecomunicațiile în SUA.

În acest context, "passage of title" poate însemna "passage of Title xx in the Legislature" adică aprobarea/votarea legii/pachetului de legi xx de către organul legislativ.


Best,


----------



## nanelena

Multumesc pentru raspuns. Nu am avut un context foarte clar, ci doar un subtitlu:  "Passage of Title and Risk of Loss", urmat de acest paragraf: "Title to, and risk of loss of, the Sale Oil shall pass from the State to Buyer for all purposes when the State tenders delivery of the Sale Oil to Buyer at the Point of Delivery.  Buyer shall bear all risk and responsibility for the Sale Oil after passage of title. "

Multumesc inca o data


----------



## farscape

Deci ne-am lămurit, e vorba de titlu de propritate 

Later,


----------



## Reef Archer

„Proprietate” tinde să fie înlocuit prin „posesie” în terminologia juridică.


----------



## farscape

Reef Archer said:


> „Proprietate” tinde să fie înlocuit prin „posesie” în terminologia juridică.



Adică "titlu de posesie"? 

Later,


----------



## Reef Archer

Da.
Tot ce era încetățenit ca „proprietate” suferă în prezent corectări: „tulburare de proprietate” -> „tulburare de posesie”, „titlu de proprietate” (majoritar în căutările google) -> „titlu de posesie” ș.a.m.d.
Rațiunea e că prin „posesie” se extinde gama de bunuri.


----------



## farscape

Interesant, ce să zic...

Ce-o să se întâmple atunci cu fraze de genul acesta (citez) "...solicitând obligarea acesteia la emiterea titlului de proprietate şi la punerea în posesie."? Sună ea rău aşa cum e, nu-i mai trebuie nimic 

Later,


----------

